# MartialTalk Joins the SCN



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2005)

*MartialTalk joins the SilverStar Community Network*

Buffalo NY February 14, 2005  MartialTalk.com, one of the premier Internet destinations for martial arts enthusiasts, has agreed to become a founding member of the new SilverStar Community Network (SCN). We are excited by the expanded exposure being a part of the SCN will give us. Starting in March 2005 MartialTalk will begin adding some additional SCN content feeds to its site as a benefit to its members. 

 Full Announcement: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21714

 =====

 Ok, to answer some questions in advance:

 - No, MartialTalk has not been sold, merged, taken over, etc.
 - No, there will be no drastic changes in direction, moderation, staffing.

 MartialTalk and several other communities are linking together, sharing content, advertising, marketing and ideas to create a greater whole. I've been working on this idea for a while now, and am really excited on the long term potential. 

 Any questions, please, ask away.


----------

